# Sensory Integration Disorder



## dsmith06351 (Jun 18, 2009)

What would be the best ICD 9 code to use for sensory integration disorder?

Thanks for any help

Denise Smith CPC-A


----------



## EARREYGUE (Jul 1, 2009)

I use 781.99


----------



## afreiler (Jul 1, 2009)

There is very good information available on the sensational kids website.  Search for (sensory integration disorder icd-9 code) on Google; it's the first link displayed.


----------



## amp0910 (Jul 14, 2009)

I also use the dx 781.99.


----------

